# Surf Fishing At Night?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone surf fish at night? I know there are those guys that go for sharks from the beach, but never seen anyone go for regular fish. Anything other than the sharks running around out there after dark?

I am about to start building a beach cart and was looking at some pics on the internet. I saw one that had some little mini LED flood lights and a battery tucked somewhere. I thought "HMMM" I could do that... But why? I've never bothered to surf fish at night. I guess maybe it could be for a pier, but all of the piers that I have ever fished had pretty decent lighting. I would post the pick, but now I cant seem to find the site...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Plenty of Redfish biting at night.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> ….but never seen anyone go for regular fish. Anything other than the sharks running around out there after dark?


Can't beat fishing bull reds in the surf at night… :thumbup: Good luck man!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Can't beat fishing bull reds in the surf at night… :thumbup: Good luck man!


Sick stache yo!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You can get reds, blues, rays etc at night. If the moon is full you can use a popper and the blues will hit it. A buddy of mine was killing the blues on a popper at night. 

If caught my bull reds know a 16/0 and cable with cut ladyfish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Sick stache yo!


Yeah I need to get Photoshop & shop that sh** out…… Haha.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You know, I've surf fished for 20 years and NEVER caught a red in the surf... I dont think they run the stretch where I fish. Never caught a ray there either. I've caught both 10 miles up or 10 miles down the beach, but not there... hmmmm? And neither from the surf anywhere.

Good to know. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

seems to me that that those slimy little catfish get really active as the sun goes down. Is there a way to use them for bait? the only way I have found to avoid them is to use large baits and hooks.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

surfish said:


> seems to me that that those slimy little catfish get really active as the sun goes down. Is there a way to use them for bait? the only way I have found to avoid them is to use large baits and hooks.



In my younger days, we caught about 50 of them one night from a pier We killed them and thew them back in. The next day the whole beach was covered in dead catfish... Even the crabs wouldn't eat them.... And No I would no longer kill 50 catfish to be washed up on the beach again. Like I said, we were kids.

I have read that they make excellent Cobia baits, but I have my doubts.... I have tried them as cut bait several times since the above story... And nope, no bites.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Redfish are definitely prime surf targets at night. My largest reds including my personal best were nighttime fish. I've also caught big specks in the surf at night around inlets. Most of the trout I've caught in the surf have been on topwater lures and larger jerk baits like crystal minnows and bomber long As.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've caught big reds, whiting and cobia at night. The bluefish also go in the chew after dark and unfortunately, so do the catfish.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Can't beat fishing bull reds in the surf at night… :thumbup: Good luck man!


 
It ALMOST sounds like you're bragging....just sayin :yes:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Fish sleep at night. Try daytime. The hotter the better. And the bikinis and cold beer make the wait worthwhike


----------

